# ID these cichlids



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

1)









2)









3)









4)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1, unknown Metriaclima zebra headstander type.
2. need to see the face in the pic, not sure at all.
3. Pseudotropheus socolofi
4. Red Zebra-ish


----------



## Steve0325 (Aug 20, 2014)

2 looks like a Bumble cichlid to me


----------



## sdboers (Aug 19, 2014)

#2 looks like a male Kenyi with the faint stripes and coloring - hard to tell without the headshot
I don't think #3 is socolofi (snow white) - I didn't think they had the black on the fin - I'm thinking more like a white zebra.

Sean.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

sdboers said:


> #2 looks like a male Kenyi with the faint stripes and coloring - hard to tell without the headshot
> I don't think #3 is socolofi (snow white) - I didn't think they had the black on the fin - I'm thinking more like a white zebra.
> 
> Sean.


I think it is an elongatus type, or elongatus hybrid... too long in the body for kenyi, or bumblebee.

#3 is a socolofi, just the normal blue coloration, which does have black in the fins.


----------



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

Went over today and snapped a couple more pics.

Here's a face picture of #2








And another of #2









I thought this guy was the same as #1 but once I looked harder, he's not. He's got more blue on his check area and he doesn't have the orange dots on his tail. Well call him #5








And


----------



## DobermanOwner (Apr 24, 2014)

And I thought I knew what these guys were, but figured I could post to make sure.

6) blue m.auratus









7) yellow m. aurarus









8 ) bumblebee (looks like he's being picked on?)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

2. Yellow Tropheops... this has been a common fish for decades, not sure what exact species if not hybrid. Since Yellow Labs become cheaper the Yellow Tropheops has been less common, since it is less attractive.

5. Labeotropheus species

6. Johanni type, not a male Auratus

7. probably a female Auratus, since it has not turned black yet.

8. weird looking fish, not sure


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

6. Looks like Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos (maingano).


----------

